# bulkapothecary?



## Soapman Ryan (Apr 20, 2015)

Has anyone used bulkapothecary.com for CP fragrances? What did you think of the results? How much FO did you have to use PPO?


----------



## maya (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't use F.O.'s but I have ordered other products from them and everything was great.


----------



## Soapacetic (Apr 20, 2015)

We only use their essential oils.  Their prices are tough to beat for pretty much anything on their site....unless you may only need one item and found a source for it.

They just went thru a site upgrade and lost my account info, but cs is top notch so just a simple email and they sent all previous order details.

Wish I had better info on the FO oils, but I do know they now have a better assortment
and keep the soap, skin/hair and candle fragrance separate.


----------



## Jstar (Apr 21, 2015)

I've ordered from them, and I wont use them again. Idk about now, but they used to have a nasty habit of listing items as 'in stock' and then after you wait a couple weeks, you discover that some of the items weren't in fact in stock at all.

I ordered one of their molds, and I never got it..took me forever to get them to refund my money...

The only good thing I can say about them is that their Japanese Cherry Blossom FO is wonderful and it holds very well in CP soap at 1oz ppo..very strong


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Apr 22, 2015)

I love love love bulk apothecary!  I haven't found anyone to beat their prices!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Apr 22, 2015)

Their FO's are mostly supplied by Lebermuth. Very good quality.


----------



## lsg (Apr 22, 2015)

I think that their shipping charge is outrageous.


----------



## Soapman Ryan (Apr 22, 2015)

I got this from their website, about F.O.
"Many people ask us what makes our oils so much different from the competition.  The little known secret is that many large suppliers of fragrances dilute their oils with cheaper carriers to increase their profit margin.  This is often done at the manufacturing level and allows some suppliers to sell their product at prices that are occasionally lower than our wholesale price.  These elevated carrier levels drastically affect product quality and In many cases will force you to use as much as 5-10 times the fragrance oil that you would need with our top quality oils"

Has anyone experienced using a lesser amount? I ask this because I'm not sure if I have to purchase the 2oz, or can I get away with the 0.5oz for testing.

I spoke to them yesterday over chat and all they kept stating is use 0.5oz in "our" soap base. It seems who I was talking to didn't even know what the term PPO stood for.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 22, 2015)

Soapman Ryan said:


> I got this from their website, about F.O.
> "Many people ask us what makes our oils so much different from the competition.  The little known secret is that many large suppliers of fragrances dilute their oils with cheaper carriers to increase their profit margin.  This is often done at the manufacturing level and allows some suppliers to sell their product at prices that are occasionally lower than our wholesale price.  These elevated carrier levels drastically affect product quality and In many cases will force you to use as much as 5-10 times the fragrance oil that you would need with our top quality oils"
> 
> Has anyone experienced using a lesser amount? I ask this because I'm not sure if I have to purchase the 2oz, or can I get away with the 0.5oz for testing.



In my opinion, that's a bunch of fluff trying to convince you to buy from them and not someone else. That kind of stuff actually turns me off, as I see it as one company bashing another to try and gain the upper hand. 

However, I have never used their FOs, so I can't back that up with a first hand account.


----------



## Soapman Ryan (Apr 22, 2015)

hmlove1218 said:


> In my opinion, that's a bunch of fluff trying to convince you to buy from them and not someone else. That kind of stuff actually turns me off, as I see it as one company bashing another to try and gain the upper hand.
> 
> However, I have never used their FOs, so I can't back that up with a first hand account.



That makes sense. I purchased some samples through saveonscents.com. The samples are supposed to be their extreme concentration, but WSP F.O. seem to hold up better in CP soaps.


----------



## lsg (Apr 22, 2015)

I buy from the suppliers I trust.  Among them are WSP, Bamble Berry, Camden Grey, The Perfumery, Nature's Garden & Eden Botanicals.


----------



## Soapman Ryan (Apr 22, 2015)

lsg said:


> I buy from the suppliers I trust.  Among them are WSP, Bamble Berry, Camden Grey, The Perfumery, Nature's Garden & Eden Botanicals.



Good point. Thanks so much for everyones replies. I was trying to find different barber shop scents. I already ordered the one WSP offers and awaiting my order. The only other two sites I saw that offered this type of scent was bulk apothecary and rusticescentuals.com. Rusticescentuals.com shipping was way to high. I guess I'll just have to accept what I get from WSP.


----------



## lsg (Apr 22, 2015)

You can make an Old Spice dup. with equal parts Sandalwood FO and Allspice EO.  My son loves my lemongrass/sage blend  2 pts lemongrass to 1 part sage.  Here is a dup. blend for English Leather--equal parts clary sage, cade, oakmoss, vetiver and lavender.  Try these using drops on a cotton ball and seal in plastic bag or small jar for a few hours before smelling.


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (Apr 22, 2015)

I agree that bulk-A has high shipping. But with the 15% off when you spend $250, it's actually a bigger discount than the shipping charge.  So it's worth it to me. And I buy my shea butter, castor oil, lye and essential oils from them. So I reach the $250 quickly


----------

